# My stay in Brisbane city



## AlexandreRoux (Mar 12, 2014)

9 days in Brisbane and I spend some time in some "wild" places so I've met some interesting guys !

I've visited (very quickly) the Mt Coot-tha botanical garden, a nice experience.
Dwarf tree frog, Green Tree snake, Cane toad, Asian House gecko, Water dragons, some turtles and some water skinks.






_Litoria fallax

_




_Dendrelaphis punctulatus
_
Of course, I've also visited the City botanical garden, and that's a place where you can meet some unexpected things !!!
Still many Cane toad and Dwarf tree frogs, water dragons, Saw-shelled turtle, some skinks and, an unexpected big Carpet python !





_Intellagama lesueurii_





_Myuchelys latisternum_





_Morelia spilota_





_Morelia spilota_


----------



## Channaz (Mar 12, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 12, 2014)

nice finds!


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Mar 26, 2014)

In the night of wednesday (2 weeks ago), I received a text message saying "Hey Alex, one of my friend have a snake to remove in her house, will you come?". Of course I can't say "No I prefer stay in my room and do nothing".
I went with Eliott, a local herper, in his friend house. She have some rats and that's why the snake was really interested in this room.


Arriving there, we found a medium sized Carped python slowly enterring the room.
Not really affraid by us.






_Morelia spilota_






_Morelia spilota_


We released it next to a cemetery, in a wild bush area.






_Morelia spilota_

More pictures I took these last weeks
First picture, a Tawny frogmouth in the Brisbane city botanical garden a few days ago:






_Podargus strigoides_


Then, I spent 2 days with herpers, but the weather was not very nice.
Anyway, we've seen wonderful reptiles and frogs, that was a very nice time with very nice guys !


We went to Mt Glorious road, to d'Aguilar NP, and we found 2 snakes on the road.
The first was a Stephen's Banded Snake (_Hoplocephalus stephensii_), my first venomous of Australia (elapid of course) !!!
The second was an Eastern small-eyed snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_), another venomous, a wonderful snake to my mind.
We've been to a nice place with nice toilets, and very nice visitors in the toilets (I found a big Green tree frog in the toilet !!!). But there were another frog in a better place, better for pictures.






_Mixophyes fasciolatus_






_Litoria caerulea_






_Hoplocephalus stephensii_






_Cryptophis nigrescens_


The day after, we've been to Broadwater lake, near Dalby, looking for Black snakes and Red-bellied black, but we just found some skinks and geckos, an Eastern Robust Slider and kangaroos...
I saw a big monitor crossing the road, but too far from me to identify the species.






_Lerista punctatovittata_


We spent the end of the day with a small walk in a place where Red-bellied black snakes occurs but we just found a Green tree snake. It was probably too hot.






_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_


These times are pretty quiet so I have a few pictures to share but not a lot. And the weather is not good since 2 days, and it seems like it will not be better before some time...


I spent 1 day next to Moreton island with a company and I had a lot of fun but I was there for dolphins and the fact is that I only saw 2 dolphins during the traject from the coast to the island and they didn't stop as they were supposed to...
I was happy to snorkel the Tangalooma wrecks with a big Wobbegong (I would have liked to film it but my camera was full of fog (first time I used it in the water)).
Some raptors, big sea turtles and 3 Dugongs in the end of the tour during their famous "eco cruise" I've paid so much for, which was only 35 minutes long...






_Haliastur sphenurus_






_Dugong dugong_


After that cruise, I was a little bit deceived but marine life is not previsible and that seems like we were not lucky, even if we expected something else from this tour, Dugong were just awesome so we'll keep it in mind better than the fact that we didn't see dolphins as we used to hope.
We came back home crossing the Brisbane city's botanical garden, just a good way to take pictures of a friendly bird and hear the great sound of the Kookaburras.






_Gallirallus philippensis_


The day after, the weather was great, not too hot and we decided to come back to the city's botanical garden at night. As we found a python the first time and a beautiful frogmouth during the second time we were ready for new surprises !
More than a surprise, we were just looking at a sleeping duck in a pound when I walked next to a big tree and saw something climbing on... That was a young Carpet python !






_Morelia spilota_


Now I'm looking for a campervan to move across Australia looking for some farm job. I need money to pay my "winter" travel to Cairns and my "summer" venue to New Zealand looking for dolphins ! I also plan a dive with the Great white shark (my biggest dream ever but without a cage would be better, but impossible for me).


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 27, 2014)

Great finds Alex, looks like you are enjoying Austalia. The stephens banded is awesome....


----------



## marcus0002 (Mar 27, 2014)

AlexandreRoux said:


> Now I'm looking for a campervan to move across Australia looking for some farm job. I need money to pay my "winter" travel to Cairns and my "summer" venue to New Zealand looking for dolphins ! I also plan a dive with the Great white shark (my biggest dream ever but without a cage would be better, but impossible for me).



If you end up in NZ go to Gisborne (north island east coast, 1 hr flight from auckland) and go out on a fishing charter and tell them you want to see dolphins. We have no shortage of them and oher marine mammals there






This orca tried to bite the fish off my hook and got hooked himself.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Mar 29, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> If you end up in NZ go to Gisborne (north island east coast, 1 hr flight from auckland) and go out on a fishing charter and tell them you want to see dolphins. We have no shortage of them and oher marine mammals there



You just enjoyed my mind, our biggest dream in NZ is to see killer whales !!!
Thanks !

Rainy days here in Brisbane !
That let me some time to find a vehicle and I've found it ! Will show you soon when I'll have it (that's an old rusty campervan but with a low mileage and good mechanical !).


But today, the sun was friendly enough to give us some time to go out from our room !
The rain just helped the birds to sing higher than ever !
The only nice surprise thanks to the rain was our new flatmate ! A young Common House Gecko !






_Hemidactylus frenatus_


Thanks to the sun we had this afternoon, we just moved to a little park, still in the city but next to the river and that was great to hear the birds, I missed it !






_Strepera graculina_






_Coracina novaehollandiae_


And what a nice surprise ! Surprise is the good word because I just didn't believed it when I saw it, and I was thinking it was just a worm !
I've looked under a rock, I was thinking that I will not find anything, but I was wrong. Right here, under this rock, I saw it thinking it was a worm and then... wow !!! It started moving like a snake and very fast, I understood it was a Brahminy Blind Snake !






What a small snake !






_Ramphotyphlops braminus_






_Ramphotyphlops braminus_


A great surprise that make my day !


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 29, 2014)

Shame you missed the dolphins on Moreton..the dolphin hand feeding is the best thing about the place.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't want to see dolphin feeding, that's not good for dolphins !
I prefer wild one living like wild animals !


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 29, 2014)

Always had dolphins follow us and swim around the boat while heading out fishing in Nz.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 31, 2014)

You've taken some very good photos of some interesting critters there Alexandre. 
It's good to see that you've already found a decent assortment in your trip so far.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 4, 2014)

I've a van, but I have to receive papers before leaving so that's quite long to wait...
The first time I drove the van from the place I bought it to the Home, I've met a nice lizard !
I love that species, blue-tongued are really beautifuls !






_Tiliqua scincoides_


Tonight, I've been to Mt Glorious, a road where I've already been before but I was not driving last time !
I tried to find owls and that was not really what we expected but we've been lucky to seen 2 snakes and 1 owl during the travel. (In fact there were 3 snakes but the first we met was a DOR Green tree snake).






_Vermicella annulata_






_Hemiaspis signata_






_Ninox novaeseelandiae_


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 11, 2014)

Taking some time to herp now, because I can move and I realy enjoy it !
Still on Mt Glorious, a very nice spot !






_Vermicella annulata_






_Trichosurus vulpecula_






_Paraembolides boycei_






_Ramphotyphlops wiedii_






_Ramphotyphlops wiedii_






_Morelia spilota_






_Podargus strigoides_


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 11, 2014)

Great stuff Alexandre. You've alread seen more Australian wildlife in it's natural habitat than most of the members here !

Jamie


----------



## Emilie (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't believe how much u find. We spend hours every week for the last year and do far only 5 species of snakes and a few monitors/dragons/skinks


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 12, 2014)

Tonight I've been to Oxley Creek Common with my friend Elliot. I missed a snake but the night was nice. I just regret the number of mosquitoes there !!!





_Podargus strigoides_





_Limnodynastes peronii_





_Tropidonophis mairii_





_Tropidonophis mairii_


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 13, 2014)

AlexandreRoux said:


> Tonight I've been to Oxley Creek Common with my friend Elliot. I missed a snake but the night was nice. I just regret the number of mosquitoes there !!!



Hey Alexandre,

Nice photos and glad to see you enjoying your trip so far, you've seen some great animals in such a short time.

That _Litoria nasuta_ is actually a striped marsh frog or _Limnodynastes peronii_.

J


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah thanks, someone noticed me also I was wrong on this frog !

- - - Updated - - -

I will move to Gayndah on Tuesday, does anyone knows this place?
Will not be able to connect the forum so please answer my e-mail address. I will be looking for Death adders but don't know if there are some of them.


----------

